# mldonkey bit of advice needed

## opentaka

Hello

I have used mldokey(only mlnet+gui b4) and now I want it via web browser.

so i start /etc/init.d/mldonkey, configured /etc/conf.d/mldonkey but I cannnot connect to Donkey network.

Not my iptables, not my conf etc. by starting with mlnet or mlnet+gui works fine and connects.

but starting with init + web interface wont work.. 

I gave tries searching and looking and checking but no help.

here is my mldonkey log

```
Resolving [linux] ...Using threads

Network Global Shares registered

Network Direct Connect registered

Network Open Napster registered

Network Gnutella registered

Network G2 registered

Network Fasttrack registered

Network FileTP registered

Network BitTorrent registered

Network Donkey registered

Network Soulseek registered

Updating options to level 3

LOADING SHARED FILES AND SOURCES

Network Soulseek disabled

Network Donkey enabled

Network BitTorrent disabled

Network FileTP disabled

Network Fasttrack disabled

Network G2 disabled

Network Gnutella disabled

Network Open Napster disabled

Network Direct Connect disabled

Error loading ./comments.met: Sys_error("./comments.met: No such file or directory")

Looks like you have no servers in your servers.ini

You should either use the one provided with mldonkey

or import one from the WEB

Connection refused : connect 

chat_app_host=localhost chat_app_port=5036

SHARING ./incoming PRIO 0

SHARING ./share PRIO 0

QUERY URL http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met

QUERY URL http://members.lycos.co.uk/appbyhp2/FlockHelpApp/contact-files/contact.ocl

QUERY URL http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/antip2p.txt

Welcome to MLdonkey client

Check http://www.mldonkey.net/ for updates

To command: telnet 127.0.0.1 4000

Or with browser: http://127.0.0.1:4080

Welcome to MLdonkey

SAVING SHARED FILES AND SOURCES on localtime: 23/ 5, 06:32:01

SAVED

Options correctly saved

Core started on localtime: 23/ 5, 06:32:01

Disabling output to console, to enable: stdout true

```

----------

## noup

Then i think that must be because of the startup parameters specified in your conf.d/mldonkey file. When run like this, mldonkey is usually ran as "p2p" user, is this user in your system? (this should be done automatically). I think you should re-emerge mldonkey, so you had a clean conf.d/mldonkey file. And then, you should edit it carefuly (post it here, it's not very long). You can also get more information if you enable verbosity in the mldonkey config file.

----------

## Wilhelm

/a directory/.mldonkey/downloads.ini

This holds many configurations. The one you must set is the IP and port.

Standard port for mldonkey is 4080.

----------

## bommee

Any resolution on this?  I am having the same problem.  The servers.ini looks like this:

```

        (* List of known servers *)

 known_servers = []

        (* List of overnet peers *)

 overnet_peers = []

(* The following options are not used (errors, obsolete, ...) *)

```

/a directory/.mldonkey/downloads.ini like this:

```

<- snip ->

    (************************************)

    (* SECTION : Interfaces *)

    (* Options to control ports used by mldonkey interfaces *)

    (************************************)

 allowed_ips = [

  "127.0.0.1";]

        (* port for Graphical Interfaces *)

 gui_port = 4001

        (* port for GiFT Graphical Interfaces interaction *)

 gift_port = 1213

        (* The port used to connect to your client with a WEB browser *)

 http_port = 4080

        (* port for user interaction *)

 telnet_port = 4000

<- snip ->

    (************************************)

    (* SECTION : Network Config *)

    (* Network config options *)

    (************************************)

 client_ip = "127.0.0.1"

 force_client_ip = false

 web_infos = [

  ("server.met", 1, "http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met");

  (ocl, 1, "http://members.lycos.co.uk/appbyhp2/FlockHelpApp/contact-files/contact.ocl");

  ("guarding.p2p", 1, "http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/antip2p.txt");]

        (* Direct HTTP queries to HTTP proxy *)

 http_proxy_server = ""

        (* Port of HTTP proxy *)

 http_proxy_port = 8080

        (* Direct TCP connections to HTTP proxy (the proxy should support CONNECT) *)

 http_proxy_tcp = false

<- snip ->

```

Can I assume that the servers.ini file is generated automatically upon startup?  If not is there documentation on customizing that? 

Thanks

----------

